# Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

@ All


Also dieser japanische Hersteller produziert nicht nur für den Hobbybereich,sondern auch für die kommerzielle Angelei.

Er bietet ein reichhaltiges Sortiment an Zubehör.

Seht selbst.....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@STF
Schöne Seite, geht auch ohne lesen.
Kann es sein, daß da demnächst was startet bei



 Dir mit JD Tackle?


Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c






Der  STF  :g|rolleyes:g|rolleyes:g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

So hier noch ein Link und die Sehnsucht steigt auf.....:vik:



Der  STF


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Soll das noch was mit Angeln zu tun haben?

Also bevor ich mit so etwas fische, stelle ich die Ruten zusammen und zünde sie an. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Soll das noch was mit Angeln zu tun haben?
> 
> Also bevor ich mit so etwas fische, stelle ich die Ruten zusammen und zünde sie an. :vik: :vik: :vik:




Kai,sage vorher bitte bescheid,dann kommen wir vorbei,nehmen
die Ruten mit und versteigern sie für ´nen guten Zweck ....|rolleyes


Der  STF  :g


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

interessant zu sehen was es so alles gibt ....
mir liegt son High tech wahrlich nicht ... aber die Japaner sind ja dafür bekannt mit größter Präzision den Ressourcen des Meeres auf die Schuppen zu rücken ....


----------



## vaaberg (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ Sailfisch

ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von Deinen Einlassungen halten soll. Ist es unerfahrenheit bei der Bewertung von Neuerungen, oder gar Neid.#q  Hast Du mal daran gedacht das manche Leute es körperlich nicht können mit ner Multi in 300 m rumzustochern.

Wenn Du  neue Technik (global gesehen) verdammst, empfehle ich dringend das vorhandene Tackle zu sichten und dann doch zu verschenken, statt zu verbrennen.
*Der wahre Germane angelt nämlich mit ner Haselnussrute, einer Holzrolle, oder besser er wickelt die Schnur auf zwei Astabzweigungen.* Als Schnur verwendest Du am besten Katzendarm, den kann man mit nem Draththaken rausziehen. Vielleicht bleibt die Katze dann weg. Na, und als Haken tuts denn auch ein Knochen vom Grillhähnchen. Ja und das wichtigste :
Wenn Du eine Aussenborder an einem Boot benutzt: weg damit, der wahre Germane rudert. Die Wikinger habens auch bis nach Amerika geschaft.

Ich bekenne mich als Fan von E- Rollen ! Und das seit jetzt 3 Jahren!

Mich hat die etwas marode Gesundheít meines rechten Ärmchens zu dieser Segnung gebracht. Inzwischen bin ich über Ryobi AD 100(Klotz fürs absolute Tiefseefischen), Ryobi AD 700 und seit gestern zu einer Daiwa Hypertanacom 600 FE gekommen. Und keine Mensch wird mich dazu überreden über 50 m Wassertiefe mit ner Kurbel zu ackern. Köderkontrolle oder Platzwechsel elektrisch, alles andere mit Kurbel.
Ich drille meine Fische konsequent, der E-Antrieb wird lediglich zum aufrollen der Schnur benutzt. Es wird gepumpt und mit E-kraft lediglich Schnur aufgespult. Der Spass kann ja bleiben und ein Rollengetriebe ist nicht dazu konstruiert auch nur 5kg Dorsch nach oben zu kranen. Jeder macht so gut er kann.
Bevor ich diesen Artikel verfasste, habe ich mit mehreren (mehr als 4) Norwegen Anglern diskutiert, ob E-Rolle oder nicht. Fazit: alle sind dafür die neue Technik einzustzen.
Warum auch nicht, es gibt genug Beispiele im Leben wo es ähnlich ist und war. Geschirrspüler ? tsst-... mit Hand gehts besser - ich kenn keinen Haushalt ohne eine solche moderne "Erna". |offtopic 

*... was die Norweger angeht, im Mai gehen wieder zwei E-Rollen mit nach Nord-Tröndelag.*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ vaaberg


Ich denke mal,der Kai wird seine Meinung etwas revidieren wenn er mal einen Thunfisch ( 250kg) aus einigen hundert Metern
Tiefe ohne Elektro Rolle nach oben befördert hat.
Klar ginge sowas auch ohne E-Rolle,aber danach bist Du fix
und alle für die nächste Zeit.

Der  STF


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



vaaberg schrieb:


> @ Sailfisch
> 
> ich weiß nicht so recht was ich von Deinen Einlassungen halten soll. Ist es unerfahrenheit bei der Bewertung von Neuerungen, oder gar Neid.




Jawohl und Dummheit kommt noch dazu! #d #d #d 

Mir ist es letztlich wurscht wie andere fische, ich habe nur meine eigene Meinung gepostet. Und ich bin auch nicht körperlich oder ähnlich eingeschränkt, so dass auch dies nicht zu berücksichtigen war. Wenn jemand - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht in der Lage ist, mit "normalen" Rollen zu fischen, dann bitte, ich werde es ihm nicht verbieten...
Möglicherweise benötigt man die Multi auch in Norge beim Tiefseefischen. Meine Maledivenmitreisenden und Norgefreunde haben sich derweil wohl beide Elektrorollen zugelegt. Gleichwohl werde ich das nicht machen. Fehlt ja nur noch, dass man einen Rucksackgenerator auf dem Rücken trägt...
Jeder kann das natürlich handhaben wie wer will, aber jemanden der die gegenteilige Auffassung als die eigene vertritt daher des Neids oder der Unerfahrenheit zu bezichtigen finde ich schon ziemlich daneben. Insbesondere dann, wenn man hier im Forum nachlesen kann, dass derjenige auch schon das ein oder andere Mal geangelt hat und Erfahrungen über Deutschland hinaus gesammelt hat. 
In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Nauke (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Ich hab mir die letzten tage auch über für und wieder zu E-Rollen gedanken
gemacht.

Ich hab mich für Pro entschieden. 

Ich hab mir vorgenommen auch mit einer E-Rolle weiterhin die Fische manuell
hochzupumpen. (ob ichs in er Praxis durchhalte bleibt abzuwarten)

Aber in solchen Situationen wo:

man gerade die 500g bei 120m aufm Grund hat, kommt der grausame Satz
vom Kollegen neben dir: " Ich hänge"
oder
man ewig über ne langweilige Stelle treib und nicht umsetz weil man einfach
keinen Bock hat das schwere Gedönse hochzukurbeln.

Und da freue ich mich schon auf die E-Rolle.#h


----------



## goofy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Ich bin genauso wie Sailfisch der Meinung, eine E-Rolle hat 
mit dem Begriff "Sportfischen"nicht viel zu tun.Natürlich gibt es 
Menschen die auf Grund von körperlichen Gegebenheiten auf solche 
Hilfsmittel zurückgreifen müssen,dafür habe ich auch vollstes
Verständnis und Sailfisch vermutlich auch.
Ich persönlich möchte beim Angeln auch körperlich gefordert werden,denn dann schmeckt der gefangene Fisch abends viel besser.:q :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



goofy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich möchte beim Angeln auch körperlich gefordert werden,denn dann schmeckt der gefangene Fisch abends viel besser.:q :q


Und wie oft am Tag kurbelst Du 1000gr Blei+Köder aus 250m Tiefe nach oben?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wie oft am Tag kurbelst Du 1000gr Blei+Köder aus 250m Tiefe nach oben?


 


Der ist sowas von Fies,aber er gefällt mir......:vik: 


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## goofy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

QFoolishFarmer, wenn's sein muß ,den ganzen Tag :q :q :q 

Du nicht??:q :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



goofy schrieb:


> QFoolishFarmer, wenn's sein muß ,den ganzen Tag :q :q :q
> 
> Du nicht??:q :q


 

Da stapelt aber jemand hoch........ 


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

zugegeben hat es bestimmt fürs Tiefseeangeln was für sich mit ner E-Rolle ....
aber wenn ich für die eine Rolle da schon sone Art "Fernbedienung" sehe .... |uhoh: .... 
also ehrlich - irgendwann auch mal zu viel des guten ... #d


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zugegeben hat es bestimmt fürs Tiefseeangeln was für sich mit ner E-Rolle ....
> aber wenn ich für die eine Rolle da schon sone Art "Fernbedienung" sehe .... |uhoh: ....
> also ehrlich - irgendwann auch mal zu viel des guten ... #d


 

Jörg,Du kannst das ganze noch gekoppelt mit dem 
Boots-Echolot bekommen,d.h.dein Köder ist immer da wo der Fisch ist.
Und noch eins drauf: Ein eingebauter Micro Chip mit dem 
Beißverhalten der dort lebenden Fischarten,bezüglich der Bremseinstellung,alles automatisch.


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

sach ich ja ....  #q
aber jedem das seine .... 
am besten das alles noch mit Anschlags- und Drillautomatik das man in der warmen Kajüte auch ja nicht die Tasse Kaffee aus der Hand stellen muß ... #d


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sach ich ja .... #q
> aber jedem das seine ....
> am besten das alles noch mit Anschlags- und Drillautomatik das man in der warmen Kajüte auch ja nicht die Tasse Kaffee aus der Hand stellen muß ... #d


 

Jörg,vielleicht sollten wir mal für die Zukunft einen gemeinsamen 
Angel Trip nach Japan machen und wir gehen mal E-Fischen.
Mal sehen wer da in der Kajüte hockt.......:vik: 


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

bestimmt ganz interessant ....
bis dahin erfreue mich an meinen ollen,schnöden manuellen Multis wenn ich mich auf der Ostsee rumtreibe und mein Angelglück ohne high tech ( ok, gebs zu Echolot ist an Bord )  versuche .... reicht mit vollkommen !   #6


----------



## vaaberg (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ vaaberg
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal,der Kai wird seine Meinung etwas revidieren wenn er mal einen Thunfisch ( 250kg) aus einigen hundert Metern
> ...




Da braucht es keine Tunfische dazu. Wen er mal richtig in Norge angeln will muss er alsbald in andere Tiefen vorstossen um überhaupt noch was vernünftiges zu fangen.

Lass die Jungens machen, die wissens halt nicht besser.


----------



## vaaberg (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Jawohl und Dummheit kommt noch dazu! #d #d #d
> 
> Mir ist es letztlich wurscht wie andere fische, ich habe nur meine eigene Meinung gepostet. Und ich bin auch nicht körperlich oder ähnlich eingeschränkt, so dass auch dies nicht zu berücksichtigen war. Wenn jemand - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht in der Lage ist, mit "normalen" Rollen zu fischen, dann bitte, ich werde es ihm nicht verbieten...
> Möglicherweise benötigt man die Multi auch in Norge beim Tiefseefischen. Meine Maledivenmitreisenden und Norgefreunde haben sich derweil wohl beide Elektrorollen zugelegt. Gleichwohl werde ich das nicht machen. Fehlt ja nur noch, dass man einen Rucksackgenerator auf dem Rücken trägt...
> ...



Na, so kann man reagieren wenn man auf den ersten Beitrag ne Antwort bekommt die einem nicht schmeckt. Einzelkämpfer, was?
Ich hab überhaupt nicht behauptet das Du neidisch bist - ich nur ne Farge gestellt und Du reagierst, als wenn man auf Dich einschlägt. Denn was Du in Deinem ersten Beitrag von Dir gegeben hast war wirklich daneben.


----------



## vaaberg (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wie oft am Tag kurbelst Du 1000gr Blei+Köder aus 250m Tiefe nach oben?





*Höchstens einmal. Dann lässt er kurbeln - wetten.*


----------



## goofy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ vaaberg  es gibt auch noch Leute die machen ausser Angeln 
bzw. E- Rollen fahren auch noch richtig Sport um fit zu bleiben.
Ich denke mal da gehöre ich auch dazu. #6 
Mit dem richtigen Equipment und der nötigen Fitness ist es auch keine große Kunst bis 300m mit 1200 g Blei zu Angeln.
Zufällig letztes Jahr im Mai an Mündung Sogneford/Meer einen Nachmittag lang praktiziert.

Daß das mit 69 Jahren  nicht mehr so einfach  geht  ist mir natürlich auch klar .Nur würde ich dann nicht von mir auf andere
schließen. 

  So long  goofy


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



goofy schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Equipment und der nötigen Fitness ist es auch keine große Kunst bis 300m mit 1200 g Blei zu Angeln.
> Zufällig letztes Jahr im Mai an Mündung Sogneford/Meer einen Nachmittag lang praktiziert.


Und die restlichen zwei Wochen des Urlaubs??? Wohl Light-Pilken praktiziert, wa? Weichei!!!  :q


----------



## goofy (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



> Und die restlichen zwei Wochen des Urlaubs??? Wohl Light-Pilken praktiziert, wa? Weichei!!!



Guten Morgen
@ FoolishFarmer falsch !!!.Richtig wäre "die letzten DREI WOCHEN Light-Pilken praktiziert bis ca 150m, wa? Weichei!!!":q :q :q :q :q :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ vaaberg Ich denke Du nimmst das alles etwas zu persönlich.

*@ STF Danke für Deine stetigen Infos aus 
fernen Landen. Ist echt interessant!*


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Ich habe eine E-Rolle sehr sehr günstig geschossen.
Ich würd sie nie wieder weg geben.
Eher noch eine 2.te Kaufen#6 .
Vielen Danke für die Erfindung dieser Rollen#6 #6


----------



## vaaberg (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ vaaberg Ich denke Du nimmst das alles etwas zu persönlich.
> 
> *@ STF Danke für Deine stetigen Infos aus
> fernen Landen. Ist echt interessant!*



Das ist nun das allerletzte was ich zu dem Thema schreibe: ich, und persönlich nehmen ?  Dann kennst Du mich schlecht.

Ich mach im wesentlichen meinen eigenen Stiefel und geb meine Erfahrungen gern weiter. Das merke ich an den vielen PN´s und privaten Mail´s.
Ich wundere mich nur das die Meinung von Sailfisch bez. E-Rollen nicht anders hier "behandelt" wird. Da widerspricht sich was, heute früh hatte ich 4 Anfragen um Tips für den Kauf von E-Rollen. Das sagt doch wohl genug. 
Ansonsten denke ich - macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

er hat doch nur gesagt das er da keinen Bock drauf hat ??? #c
denke das muß man ihm doch auch nicht gleich so übelnehmen |kopfkrat
wie gesagt jedem das seine .. :m
zum Rotbarsch-,Tiefseefischen in Norge bestimmt auch ne feine Sache ... aber wenn ich mir die "Ufos" da aus Japan so ansehe ... na ja, muß ja auch immer mal was neues geben - aber zum Glück muß man ja auch nicht alles haben ...


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur das die Meinung von Sailfisch bez. E-Rollen nicht anders hier "behandelt" wird.



Wie sollte sie denn Deiner Meinung nach behandelt werden? Sollte ich an den Pranger gestellt werden? Oder sollte ein Tribunal einberufen werden, um mich meines Moderatorenposten zu entheben unter gleichzeitiger Aberkennung der Fischereierlaubnis auf Lebenszeit, weil ich für *mich* entschieden habe (jedenfalls bis dato, möglicherweise finde ich ja irgend wann auch den Stein der Weisen) nicht mit E-Rollen zu fischen.

Mit Verlaub, ich bin wirklich ein sehr toleranter Mensch, insbesondere gegenüber respektverdienenden Älteren, aber was Du hier so vom Stapel lässt ist schon mehr als bemerkenswert.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

*Böser Sailfish!!!*






Ne mal im Ernst jedem das seine!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

)))))
Da es hier um Elektrorollen geht, wäre statt eines Prangers ja eigentlich ein elektrischer Stuhl angebracht.
)))


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ All die hier schreiben wollen :


Jetzt ist mal genug mit der gegenseitigen Beschimpfung,klaro !!
Wir wollen hier in Ruhe über die E-Rollen diskutieren.
Ein jeder soll seine Meinung äußern können und andersrum
sollte soviel Toleranz dem anderen seiner Meinung auch 
gegeben sein.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt !!   #6


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Tooommy (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Richtig sprech mal ein Machtwort!!!

So nun machen wir mal einen neues Thema auf: Autos und PS/KW und Benzinverbrauch usw. malsehen was da so abgeht!  Lach. Hole schon mal den Verbandskasten raus für einige Bordies


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

@ All


Nach der Messe jetzt am Wochenende in Japan,soll es
einen ganzen Schwung neuer E-Rollen geben.

Wollt nur mal bescheid sagen....#6


Der  STF  :g


----------



## BIG WHITE (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

In erster Linie stellt sich hier die Frage welche Hilfsmitteln
noch vertretbar sind, ist ein Außenborder, Echolot, Kartenplotter, eine 2 -Gang Multi kein Hilfsmittel um Fische zu fangen??
Womit man fischt, solange es nicht kommerziellen Zwecken dient, sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden! Hauptsache
man hat Spaß dabei! 

Ich war früher stets gegen Elektrollen, habe aber nie tiefer als 120m gefischt, übrigens hatte mal Paar "Anglerkollegen" auf Hitra kennengelernt, die damit geprahlt haben  ausschließlich"in 300m und  tiefer zu fischen!! Ihr Pech war, daß ich Sie mit ihrem Tackle auf See erwischt habe, über ihre  Multiröllchen habe mich checkig gelacht, da passten keine 200m Schnur drauf|supergri   


Also wenn jemand 2/3 der Angelzeit mit Hochkurbeln verbringen möchte und dabei noch seine Armmuskulatur 
aufbauen will, ist es ok!!! 
Ich möchten nicht nach jedem Dornhaibiß minutenlang 
kurbeln, wenn ein vernünftiger Fisch anbeißt wird er
ohne Elektroantrieb hochgedrillt! Fertig!

Inzwischen besitze ich 2 Daiwas, die Seaborg750Ft und die
Hypertanacom 600Fe, hatte zwar auch 2 Dendoumarus von
Shimano gehabt, sind zwar günstiger aber qualitativ um Welten schlechter als meine Daiwas, daher wurden sie verkauft.

Die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen, hier spinnen tatsächlich die Japaner, sind mir wurscht,  man würde sich  total verzetteln
und nicht mehr auf das Wesentliche(Angeln) konzentrieren
können, wolle man sie nutzen.


@Kai - ich habe jetzt große bedenken, ob Du u.U.beim nächsten Besuch mein Museum auch abfackelst!!:vik:    
Soll  ich mir vorsichtshalber einen geigneten  Feuerlöscher
zulegen???#6


Gruß

Big White


----------



## ffm6 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wenn wir mal über richtige Elektrorollen sprechen wollen,hier bitte .......*

Hallo an alle,

zuerst ein gutes Jahr 2007, natürlich in allen Bereichen und Lebenslagen.
Wollte nur kurz was zum fischen mit der Ryobi AD SS 700 AC schreiben, also ich bin im Februar wieder ( endlich) auf Smöla.
Seit 2005 habe ich davon 2 Rollen öfter im Gebrauch, bisher bin ich seeeeeehr zufrieden, zuerst wollte meine Frau nicht so richtig ran (an die Rolle#d) und damit angeln, Technik und Frauen|supergri, aber bei der Frage zur Ausfahrt welche Rolle heute, kenne ich die Antwort jetzt schon vorher.
Ansonsten nehme ich die Penn Line Counter ich habe mich an die Tiefenangaben so gewöhnt und möcht darauf nie#d wieder verzichten. Natürlich[SIZE=-1] dann noch diverse Statiönarrollen, aber wie die Bezeichnung ist kann ich nicht sagen da meine ganze Ausrüstung immer in Norwegen bleibt, denn mit dem Flieger ist das ja immer eine Frage der kg.

Gruß und gute Fänge[/SIZE]


----------

